# problème de transfert de photos sur l'ipad via iphoto



## orcq1712 (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problème pour transférer mes photos de mon Macbook pro  à mon Ipad en utilisant iphoto.
Je demande à itune de transférer tous mes évènements sur l'ipad mais seule une partie des photos de l'évènement est transféré et quelques évènements ne sont pas du tout transférés.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
D'avance merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Août 2011)

As tu vérifié si ton ipad a la capacité suffisante pour toutes tes photos ?


----------



## orcq1712 (12 Août 2011)

OUI

J'ai largement la place de mettre les photos.


----------



## Pharrel (12 Août 2011)

As-tu verifier le format des photos ? Certains ne sont peut etre pas compatible ?


----------



## orcq1712 (13 Août 2011)

Au fairt qd je synchronise i tune me met:"certaines photos n'ont pas pu être copiées sur l'Ipad car l'Ipad ne peut pas les afficher"
Ceux sont des photos au format jpeg de 2 à 4 Mo.


----------



## philip78 (14 Août 2011)

j'ai également le même probleme. J'ai fait une montée de version IOS apres avoir synchronisé mes photos. Au final, je ne retrouve qu'une petite partie des évenements, des visages, ....
Pb de la nouvelle version IOS ?


----------



## fairway (15 Août 2011)

J'ai le meme probleme depuis hier.
Sur 160 photos, faites avec le meme appareil il ne m'en transfère que 25.
Itunes me dit que certaines n'ont pu etre transférées car l'Ipad ne peut pas les lire.

Si vous avez une solution....


----------



## arbaot (15 Août 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/itunes/probleme-synchronisation-photo-740242.html



> peut-être que le dossier "iPod Photo Cache" est corrompu ou introuvable
> (il contient la version des photos a synchroniser sur les iTrucs)
> 
> normalement il se trouve dans le paquet "iPhoto Library"
> ...


----------



## philip78 (16 Août 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/itunes/probleme-synchronisation-photo-740242.html



Merci beaucoup : après application de ce remède, mes 12 000 photos sont maintenant dans l'ipad, avec les visages, ...
Philippe


----------



## orcq1712 (16 Août 2011)

Excusez ma nullité mais je ne trouve pas sur le mac Iphoto library.
Pourriez vous me dire où le trouver?
Merci


----------



## bleu_pastel (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour 

j'ai le même problème orcq1712 et je demanderai à arbaot d'être un peu plus explicite svp. .
Merci d'avance


----------



## philip78 (18 Août 2011)

Dans le Finder, il faut chercher le fichier iphoto library qui se trouve dans le dossier images, faire un clic droit sur "iphoto library" et suivre les consignes données par "arbaot"

Personnellement, j'ai un clic droit sur ma souris, mais je pense qu'on peut activer le clic droit en appuyant sur la touche "ctrl" du clavier en même temps que le clic

Pour moi cela a fonctionné.


----------



## thom95 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le même problème. 

Au début, lorsque mes albums photos étaient déjà sur mon iPad et que j'ajoutais un nouvel album photo à ma bibliothèque iPhoto, iTunes ne le synchronisait pas ou ne transférait pas la totalité des photos. J'avais un message d'erreur comme quoi certaines images n'avaient pu être copiées. 

Puis, afin d'essayer de remédier au problème, j'ai décocher la synchronisation des photos ce qui a eu pour effet d'enlever tous les albums photos de mon iPad.
En ayant re-cocher la synchronisation, il s'avère que, pour tous mes albums sans exception, uniquement certaines photos sont synchronisées.
Je pense que le problème vient d'iTunes car il ne détecte que 775 photos dans ma bibliothèque iPhoto alors que j'en ai 3330. Pour un album qui contient 27 photos par exemple, iTunes n'en détecte que 3.
Je précise qu'il n'y a aucun soucis au niveau de mes photos puisque avant cela marchait et iTunes synchronisait la totalité des photos.

J'ai joint une capture d'écran. Le nombre de photos affichées en face de l'album n'est pas le bon à chaque fois.

J'ai fait comme dit plus haut, aller dans le dossier iPhoto et supprimer le fichier iPod Photo Cache mais le problème persiste.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## orcq1712 (30 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
c'est de pire en pire,
maintenant j'ai 7 gigas de photos sur mon ipad mais je ne vois que les photos prise de mon ipad.
Il n'y plus aucune photo de Iphoto
Help please !!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------

Bonjour,
j'ai refait la manipulation expliqué plus haut et ça fonctionne !!!!!!!
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## vincentsurlenet (30 Août 2011)

Salut,

Pour moi les photos sont bien synchronisées, mais les recadrages ne sont pas pris en compte !!!...


----------

